# Aero Wheels



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

Any chance of Easton making an Aero wheel for the heavier rider, 24/28 spoke count. I have a set of EA90SL and I love them but would like a quality aero wheel...


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm running the EC90 SL clinchers, which have an 18/24 spoke count. No problems so far, and I weigh 200 lbs and ride some pretty rough roads. I also have the EA90 SLs, which are terrific wheels (I use them for climbing and training), but the EC90s, with the aero spokes and 38mm profile, definitely cut through the wind with noticeably less effort.


----------

